# For my fellow blue & LC fans....



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Check out this cutie!! She's 3wks old & has the same dad as Lulu. I'm not considering her but just had to share. Isn't she adorable?!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh gosh what a face!!! Beautiful baby!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

AWWWWWWWW! I want lol! She is so cute.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I know...her face is too sweet. She was 2.5oz when she was born but her litter (there were 2) were a week early I believe. She obviously chunked up nicely though! Her face reminds me of Lulu in her earlier weeks definitely. If only I didn't already have a house full. :lol:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Lol I know me to and if I lived closer lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She IS cute! And I don't even really personally care for blues or chocolates but that lil one is darling


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is so cute!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ooh i love her colors and her nosey.  I'll take her!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

omg what a cutie heather i dont like odd numbers i think you should just take her to een up the numbers lol


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*baby blu*

where is her breeder located?who bred her?shes gorgeous.what a baby face.is she on hold?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh how i wish i could get another.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Cheryl, you & me both! haha 

Mandy, you're horrible!! I hate odd numbers too but we truely are maxed out right now. Someday I'll get/have another to show.  

Kristi, there are tons of dilutes I see all the time because I'm forever browsing (bad habbit!) & as you know...I love dilutes! But it's gotten so easy for me to be like "eh whatever". This one caught my eye for whatever reason. I'll be curious to see her in a few weeks.




wild.irish.rose said:


> where is her breeder located?who bred her?shes gorgeous.what a baby face.is she on hold?


She was bred by Lulu's breeder here in Maine. Don't think she's on hold as far as I know--she just got put up as available since she's still so young. I can't imagine she'll be available long though I could be wrong. But girls typically go quick from this particular breeder...especially dilutes.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

SO CUTE! I so wish you were considering her!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Incredibly adorable! Please share future pix of her as you're browsing.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Am I the only one that can't see a pic??


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kristin...here is the link to the image. Dunno why you can't see it?

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o257/gabivy/chi/Lulu/Bluebelle1.jpg


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi this makes me want another little sweetie


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Ooh I can see it now! What a little cutie pie!! I loooove the color!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

so precious!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

heather she is soooooooooo cute!!!!! I see another blue in my future now that my chi count has been cut in half lol!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL Sherri. 

I am stealing this from FB but OMG this little girl is so gosh darned cute! She's only "charting" 3-4lbs I believe but she looks soooo chunky! All fluff I am sure. haha She is a cutie & her pics make me giggle.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Can you say "Hoss!!" lol :laughing8:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh what a beauty! So sweet!


----------

